# The Most Beautiful Machine Ever Made



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Question posed on the BBC's "Top Gear" programme ....

"What is the most beautiful machine ever made by man"?

My instictive reaction was the "Supermarine Spitfire" ; the same as two of the programmes presenters, perhaps an indication how deeply it is engraved in the British mind?

What is your choice - any machine - mobile or static (watches included)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Love that aeroplane John, who doesn't who has seen one fly?

I saw one fly when I was 14 yo and have never been so impressed since, except by Concorde


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

In 1980 i was offered a Vulcan complete for £3500, i had the space for it in a field

Transport was £100,000!!!!

What a pisser, i really wanted the thing badly

sam


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Beautiful is such an emotive word. To look at, What it does, the way it does it?

Possibly for me it would be "the Mallard" The steam engine revolutionized the world and Mallard was the peak of steam locomotive technology. Apparently I saw it go flying past once but I was only a babe so I don't remember.










Just sheer beauty on wheels.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Christ Sam,

Where was it coming from? Mars (topical)? :laugh:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Can't argue with the above, but I will go with the M.V Augusta. Last time we had a similar topic I went with the Ferrari 250 GTO. The Italians have made some beautifull machines.

MIKE..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That MV is just gorgeous, my first love is motorbikes, planes, trains and planes are for the oldies :biggrin:

However my favourite bike changes from week to week, I change my bike more often than my undies, another reason why I'm so skint 

But my favourite car never changes, I want one so much, but it's twice as big as my garage :biggrin: The '59 was "the one" for me, The '58 was ugly and the '60 just plain, well plain, time had moved on and we'd never see anything like this again.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

That IS pretty. Why were so few built?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark,

That's very Arbib.

You'll need the right watch to go with it........ Hamilton Ventura.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Did he do that for sure or is it just Arbib-ish?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't think he did this Ian, it just looks like he should have.









Bomb fins, just love Mr. Arbib.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Concorde


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Foe me its the Steam Train, and there's nothing in that line more beautifull than the photo that Pgtips put up, the Mallard.

Mike, that MV is just gorgeous, would love a ride. fred.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I got into watches via clocks...and I guess, for me at least, I prefer the visual appeal of clocks to watches...especially some of the very early ones:










The one above is the stunning Vallin carillon clock of 1598 from the British Museum...you can get up close to this clock and it's just superb. Bigger that it looks in this photo...it's about 2 feet tall.

17th century English Lantern clocks are another favourite; I even own one...but that's another story.

Cheers

Paul


----------

